

Winklevoss twins claim to own 1 percent of all Bitcoin - myan
http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/11/4213956/whats-cooler-than-a-million-dollars-winklevoss-twins-own-1-percent-of

======
DigitalSea
The Winklevoss twins are a waste of time. As history has proven, they'll say
anything to get an article written about them in a tech blog like Techcrunch
or TheVerge. If Bitcoin continues on its current path, it wouldn't surprise me
if they try and claim the idea for Bitcoin was stolen from them.

